# Brian Wogan Roasters Bristol



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I actually plucked up the courage to visit these in person instead of the lovely anonymity of the internet, expecting to be soundly laughed out of his small workshop with my inexperience ridiculed and non-commercial background I was asked into one of the offices and shown some of the tools of the trade along with some lovely machines.......I asked what kind of roast would he recommend as I love a lot of flavour in my coffee and he took me through to their kitchen and proceeded to make cup after cup of coffee to display his range and what they themselves drink, these guys have a close connection with Italy and had recently come back the day before on bean business. I tried one in espresso form, americano, latte (double and single shot) and whilst flourishing of the drink with a beautiful rosetta made with an ease and off handed skill that made me grin from ear to ear I bought 1kg of Riposo to ru through....this guy could have sold me a click tamper, tamper station and a few other bits and bobs on his say but all he said was to practice with what works with the pressure a well fitting tamper (which I have) and that with most domestic machines you will get a better result than commercial most times with a good brass group head and fresh beans and to not worry about upgrade-itus as I have a good machine and just go for the taste......and practice! lol


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Just can't believe how willing some are to share their knowledge it restores your faith

Well done Monkey_Boy and Brian Wogan

Gaz


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I wanted to resurrect an old thread, as I can't see anything recent about these guys. They are easily accessible in bristol and very well priced (£13 - £14 /kg) with a good range of roasts for sale. I have found myself learning a lot from using these beans as, at these prices, I am not concerned about experimenting and having a few sink shots!

I have been trying to work through their range and so far found them to be fairly ok. I wondered what people have liked from them?

I'll start.

I have prepared all these with modified Gaggia Classic and Mazzer SJ.

Cafe Feminino (http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/shop/all-our-coffees/feminino.html) lovely coffee. Roast strength 4 on their scale, but about as dark as I like to go. A nice element of fruit flavours and good body. I really enjoyed this one and would buy again.

Rwanda Naeb (http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/shop/all-our-coffees/rwanda-naeb.html). Less impressed. To me, this just tasted of generic dark roast coffee. Maybe end of the crop/season? I couldn't really pick out the tasting notes. Wouldn't buy again.

La Bastilla (http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/shop/all-our-coffees/natural-la-bastilla.html) roast 3, so a lot lighter than my usual. Very excited to try this weekend. when properly rested.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have used them 3 years ago, but have stopped once they have increased their prices. I find their beans good, but that's about it. Average. Back then they were good value, I don't think they are anymore. The best one in my opinion was the "Verona", which I don't think they roast them anymore (I've checked them two months ago).


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Shame - can't see Verona now.

I also buy from TwoDay, where the coffee is substantially better, but also substantially more costly.

I have found I have learned a lot from using the lower price & quality coffees from Wogan this last month.

Any other recommendations in Bristol - Have you tried Extract?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I went to Wogans a couple of years ago. Didn't feel welcome. No enthusiam from staff. Was made to feel like an inconvenience. Was taken up to an office where i chose and paid for the beans. Was then turfed out of the building and told to wait outside the entrance door (which was shut behind me). The beans were handed to me about 15 minutes later. Result? I'll never go there again.

The beans? Bog standard over roasted shite.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Extract also at the bottom of the M32, (Dr.Strangelove ) or Clifton at Avonmouth (E1 either Med or dark or EQ good value)

John


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Good shout on Clifton Coffee hadn't realised they sold to the public.

Being fair to Wogan, they have clearly invested heavily in their retail aspirations and now have a new and impressive shop at the front with a dedicated lady behind the till so much easier to buy from. I didn't feel I was getting very considered advice on beans, but it wasn't bad at the moment.


----------

